# Progression pics of our boy



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I posted his first pic in another thread but thought I would dedicate a separate thread for progression pics. He was born August 7th. We picked him out last weekend at just under 4 weeks. We were hoping for a little darker markings. Hopefully he will maintain some nice black on his face and body, but in the end it does not matter as long as he is sweet and healthy. He will be gorgeous no matter what! 

Last weekend


Here is a pic the breeder sent me today...sleepy boy!


Going to go visit him this weekend! Golly they change a lot in a matter of a weeks time. Exciting times for sure!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

So cute!!!! I have my progression thread and I live it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, he was a sleepy boy in the last pic. Going to see him tomorrow for a visit. Can't wait. I will post more pics here as he changes.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL! Looks like a little wolf cub in the sleepy picture!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

He does . Looking forward to visiting him today. Wish there was a way to bottle up that puppy breath...LOL


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Sooooo CUTE!!!!
He's just so adorable! 
I would worry about his coloring, sables usually get darker. 
Mine was about that color, and if you look at my profile picture thing you can see how dark he is now at almost ten months old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you. Your man is beautiful! 
He is actually listed as Black and Tan. I assume the strands with black tips is just his tan coming through. Regardless he looks very different from his siblings. He was the darkest when we picked him out last weekend and now the lightest...LOL. Well actually a few of his siblings may not have had as much tan but his black was definitely blacker and looked more rich than the others. 
Most of his siblings are darker with no variation other than a tan spots opposed to some blending on my boy. But I am sure this is all a part of the color change. Beautiful to us no matter what though. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Time is creeping by. Can't wait until my next visit and sept 27th can't get here soon enough. It is like waiting to go to Disney world when I was a kid and I am 42 now...LOL. The wait will be worth it though. Will update with pics as soon as I get more


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure how I forgot to post these but here are a couple of pics from this past weekends visit. We are still debating in a name. Sturgis is a front runner, then Capone, Atlas, Briggs and who knows what else . I will hit us the more we spend time with him. I might have to do a poll. 


I cropped the last one...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So cute. I want to just gobble him up.  Remember how you feel right now, and bottle some up, cause when they come home and nip away at you 24/7 , tear your jeans, run off with your favorite lipstick and come home to a house full of torn toilet paper , your going to need it....lol


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Haha for sure! Been through the puppy stage many times but in the end I always love the journey. Looking forward to starting this one!!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Another visit this weekend, almost 6 weeks old. Won't be able to visit next weekend but can't wait for the 27th to get here so he can come home!

Be still my heart!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

2 more...
Time for a nap


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

10 days and counting!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

He is home! It was a long day for him and he is beat. My female dachshund tots is quite smitten with him. She was my biggest worry and the main reason I went with a male. The other two little boys are not as impressed. I think they will come around though
Here is tots watching him breathe....lol



Here she is staking her claim when one of the boys walked by



Vet checkup was great!
We are super excited about our journey!


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

So cute Tots seems very protective lol adorable though


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah she has been quite the care taker of him. I am actually relieved somewhat she took to him so quickly, she was the one I was worried about. Hoping her protective instinct over him will subside in a day or so. We are redirecting her when it happens. They play so very well together for now and i want that part of the relationship to continue. I want the two boys to feel like they can scope him out without her guarding him though. So far it is better this morning. Not much sleep last night but we will get there. He is making himself at home quite well.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Just some more pics of him I took this weekend of Silas and his new siblings.



Making himself at home, snoozing with his sister Tots


With his brother Crocky


Fun time


Posing


Momma time, he won't fit in my lap like this for long so I am taking advantage of it!


His other brother Bochus on the look out for the land shark


Thanks for looking, we have certainly enjoyed every minute with this little man. Oddly enough tots and Crocky the two older dogs get along fine with him, bochus the youngest is having a hard time. He runs from Silas every time he comes near. He is the "player" of the group so I have been surprised by his reaction. I thought for sure he would be the one to take to him first. I think he may be boycotting Silas taking his place as the baby. It is a work in progress.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

All of your babies are super cute! So glad that Tots took to Silas. Silas sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! Congratulations on the addition to the family and enjoy!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So precious!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for looking. He is such a blessing! He is starting to find his voice . More pics tomorrow. Going to try and get pics every Sunday at least for a few months anyway. I do believe he will have a plush coat. He is one furry little fella!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I am trying to take pics every Sundy to post here but I was slack this past week and did not post them. Here he is at 8 1/2 weeks this past Sunday. Changing everyday, Love this boy! He has quickly learned where his food bowl is, how to climb the steps to the bed etc, but has yet to understand that outside means bathroom and there is a puppy door in the wall for a reason. I swear he is playing me and just making me work harder and he is enjoying the treats and loving as we go . Maybe he is on to something. I also did not realize what a difference 8 yrs makes in my energy level when getting up during the night every three hours and trying to keep an eye on him every second....boy I have aged...LOL. I am 42 and Silas has put the age factor in perspective. Or at the very least made me realize I need more exercise.  But it will all be worth it in the end. 
Enough rambling, here are the latest pics of Silas. I will take some more this Sunday @ 9 1/2 weeks.






His siblings
I think Tots has aged, she says puppyhood is tiring. She is the one I was most worried about accepting him but other than the warnings that she has had enough, she has been pretty good with Silas. One minute she is romping and playing with him and the next she lets him know she is done. 

Monkey see, Monkey do. With his brother Crocky.

Now our little man bochus is the baby (before Silas) and he is the one I just knew would love him but right now he is a little scared of that black ball of fur.
Here he is keeping a keen eye on where the land shark is located so he can go in the opposite direction. All eyes on deck!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I must be boring you all with pics of my boy . That's ok because I like looking at them....LOL
Silas - 9 1/2 weeks





This one is actually from last weekend @ 8 1/2 weeks but still wanted to share. He learned real quick how to get on the bed


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He is precious!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

He is looking very handsome! It's fun how fast the puppies learn things. I'm in the process of teaching my puppy to lay, he knows how to sit and stay. I cant wait to teach him more! haha cheers to you and your puppy!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Than you, I am loving the puppy journey, tiring and worn out as I am, still loving it . More update pics Sunday. I am still working on being house trained, then onto some other things but first things first!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Silas is 10 1/2 weeks. Sunday pic update. I am also playing with the camera settings, still trying to figure them out but most came out pretty good. I never think he has changed much until I compare pics to previous pic from the week before.

Anyway for those interested, on with the pictures  


Chewing on the line to his "mini" flirt pole. I have a bigger one I made that I will try out Ina. Few more weeks.






Stare down


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

12 1/2 weeks



Hey mom look I ate dirt...wanna see and by the way...yes I was digging


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a cutie!!!!! Love the ears.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

